# Help needed for young wood pigeon in liverpool!!



## kitkat (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi I hope some one can help me there has been a young wood pigeon in my garden this is the second day its been there ,I dont know how to help it ,I cant bring it in as I have 3 cats and a dog ,I have been putting bird seed and water down for it though it doesnt seem to be helping it ,rang freshfields in liverpool but they have not helped does anyone know of help in liverpool area? while I have kept my cats in there are other cats in the area I,m scared its not gonna be safe for very much longer .Thanks 
xcat


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Not sure if this link will help, but it has all rescue sources and information on wood pigeons. 

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

Hopefully our wood pigeon rescue experts will be along to help soon.


----------



## kitkat (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks skyeking I rang the number on there which is freshfields but they did not help ,hoping someone knows of anyone else that can help fingers crossed .Its under the table in the garden just worried a cat will get it .


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Please bring the bird into a safe,secure place before anything else. It will have no hope if a cat does find it. Meanwhile, I will x post on Facebook 'pigeon protection and rescue' UK group

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## kitkat (Jan 7, 2014)

we do have wood pigeons who come regular I think its with them one has just appeared outside sitting in the tree after not seeing them for 2 days ,should I leave it to see what happens it has been eating bird seed and glucose water the last hour .


----------



## kitkat (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi ok thankfully I got a hold of someone else at freshfields and they said to bring it in ,so I caught it which was pretty scary in itself poor thing,and put it it a box with air holes and husband is now on the way to freshfields were I hope it will get the help thats needed for it .Many thanks for your help this site is invaluable 
xcat


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is good to hear, please keep us updated. Thank you.*


----------

